# Setforeground(color red) will nicht



## pablovschby (1. Okt 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum

Ich habe hier eine Schleife, die mir Text in ein Frame tut:


```
{
// creates label
JLabel label = new JLabel();
// sets text of label to string representation of i

label.setText(Integer.toString(i));
// adds label to frame
//frame.setForeground(Color red);
frame.add(label);
}
```
 Das funktioniert soweit. Aber sobald ich den Text bspweise in rot haben möchte, lösche ich die zwei / vor dieser Zeile weg:

```
frame.setForeground(Color red);
```

Laut Sun Java API Version 6 müsste dieser Syntax richtig sein. Aber mein Compiler meckert immer, ein ) sei expected (vgl. angehängtes Bild). Ich verstehs nicht. Sobald ich die Zeile auskommentier, funktioniert das prächtig und ich habe im Frame einen Text in Schwarz. Aber ich will ihn doch in rot.

(Color.red) und (red) in der Klammer habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Wisst ihr da ev. Rat?

Danke fürs Lesen
Pablo


----------



## babuschka (1. Okt 2009)

Du hast einen Punkt vergessen:


```
Color.red
```


----------



## pablovschby (1. Okt 2009)

JohnMcLane hat gesagt.:


> Du hast einen Punkt vergessen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Leider produziert mir das ebenfalls die angehängte Fehlermeldung (...wie ich auch oben geschrieben habe...).

Ich habs versucht mit
label.setForeground(Color.red);
und mit 
frame.setForeground(Color.red);

bei beiden ist das Programm nicht kompilierbar. Siehe Fehlermeldungen, die ich angehängt habe.

Hat sonst ev. noch jemand einen Rat?
Besten Dank.


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Okt 2009)

haste vergessen color zu importieren? (oder halt mal java.awt.Color.red ausprobieren)


----------



## Spacerat (1. Okt 2009)

Dann fehlt der import für die Klasse Color auch noch.
@Edit: Ok... ich schlaf dann mal weiter...


----------



## pablovschby (1. Okt 2009)

Danke euch vielmals. Folgende Zeile hat Abhilfe geschaffen:


```
import java.awt.Color;
```
 Jetzt weiss ich auch, wo das in der API steht.
THX!!!!


----------

